# RULES / VERHALTENSKODEX: <<<READ BEFORE POSTING>>>



## Jana337

*Click! --->* *COMPREHENSIVE WRF RULES* *<--- Click!*
(Please read these carefully and review them periodically!)

**** NEW ****​
You may not post audio or video files or links unless you get moderator approval ahead of time.
All these threads need to say which moderator approved it.
All audio and video files and links that do not have prior approval will be deleted.
Permission will not be granted after the fact for deleted files or links. Please ask first.

Audio- oder Videodateien oder Links zu solchen dürfen nur nach vorheriger Genehmigung durch einen Moderator in die Beiträge eingefügt werden.
In allen entsprechenden Beiträgen muss angegeben sein, welcher Moderator die Genehmigung erteilt hat.
Sämtliche nicht zuvor genehmigte Audio- oder Videodateien oder Links zu solchen werden gelöscht.
Gelöschte Dateien oder Links werden nicht nachträglich genehmigt. Bitte fragt vorher.


----------



## Jana337

1. Be helpful, not hurtful.
If someone's German or English (whichever languages apply) isn't perfect, don't treat him/her badly.
Hilf den anderen, und beleidige sie nicht.
Wenn ihr Deutsch oder Englisch (welche Sprache auch immer) nicht perfekt sein sollte, kritisiere nicht an ihnen herum.

2. Be polite.
The use of "hello", “hi” and "thank you" are welcome.
Sei höflich.
Wörter wie "Guten Tag", "Hallo" und "Danke" sind selbstverständlich willkommen.

3. Look for the answer in dictionaries first.
Schaue lieber zuerst in Wörterbucher.

4. Put the word or phrase in the title when asking a question. (Avoid "translation please", "how do I say this?", "does this word exist?", "I'm new" and the like)
Um eine Frage zu stellen, schreibe das Wort bzw. Problem in die Titelzeile (vermeide dabei Sätze wie "Übersetzung bitte", "Wie sagt man das?", "Gibt es dieses Wort", "Ich bin neu hier" u.Ä.).

5. Always provide an example sentence to show the context.
Schreibe immer einen Beispielsatz dazu, um den Zusammenhang zu verdeutlichen.

6. Use the "Report" button in the bottom line of each post if you read a post that contains questionable language/pictures or if you feel it does not belong to this specific forum. This will help to run the forum smoothly.
Verwende die "Report"-Schaltfläche am unteren Rand jeder Nachricht, wenn du auf eine Meldung stößt, die eine zweifelhafte Sprache oder fragliche Bilder enthält, oder wenn Du glaubst, jene Frage gehört nicht in das jeweilige Forum. Das Ganze wird uns bei der Verwaltung des Forums helfen.

7. Don’t use the forum as a chat board (it is inefficient); use the private message (PM) feature (PC users, right click the member’s name) if you want to send a personal message to another forum member
Dieses Forum dient nicht als Plauschecke, schicke bitte eine private Nachricht (PM), wenn Du Dich privat mit einem anderen Benutzer unterhalten möchtest (Benutzer eines PC können dazu mit der rechten Maustaste auf den Benutzernamen klicken).

8. Do not post links to commercial sites. This is an advertising free forum and we want to keep it this way.
Stelle keine Links zu kommerziellen Seiten ins Forum. Dieses Forum gilt als werbefrei und wir wollen auch, dass es so bleibt.

9. If you have further questions please post them in the "Comments and Suggestions" Forum or send a private message (PM) to your favorite moderator.
Wenn Du weitere Fragen zum Forum hast, schreibe diese Bitten im "Comments and Suggestions"-Forum oder sende eine private Nachricht an Deine(n) Lieblingsmoderator(in).

10. Please check the forum rules periodically since they will be updated whenever necessary.
Kontrolliere bitte regelmäßig die Forumsregeln, da sie ständig aktualisiert werden.

For a detailed list, please check the comprehensive WR Rules
Um die komplette Forumsregeln-Liste anzuzeigen, klicke bitte hier.


----------



## Jana337

In English

Das Hauptanliegen des Deutschforums ist es, über Eigenheiten der deutschen Sprache zu diskutieren und Fragen zur deutschen Sprache zu beantworten. Prinzipiell sind dabei alle Sprachen erlaubt, jedoch sollte man *vorzugsweise auf Deutsch oder Englisch* fragen und antworten. Unser Ziel ist es, *keine potentiellen Teilnehmer* auszuschließen, und daher bitten wir um Beachtung der folgenden Grundsätze:

Wenn es *für eine erfolgreiche Lösung des Problems* hilfreich ist, darf man Erläuterungen in anderen Sprachen hinzufügen. Dies sollte möglichst *rücksichtsvoll *durchgeführt werden, damit auch diejenigen, die die jeweiligen Sprachen nicht verstehen, an den Diskussionen weiterhin teilnehmen können.

In den Diskussionen sollte *der deutschen Sprache* *der Vorzug *gegeben werden - das gilt insbesondere für Muttersprachler und für diejenigen, die das Schreiben auf Deutsch nicht allzu viel Mühe und Zeit kostet.

Allerdings sollte man sich vor allem *nach den Bedürfnissen der Themenstarter richten*: Solange ihre Deutschkenntnisse nicht ausreichend sind, um einer auf Deutsch abgewickelten Diskussion folgen und sie reibungslos verstehen zu können, sollte man darauf Rücksicht nehmen und sich auf Englisch unterhalten (ausnahmsweise auch in anderen Sprachen).

Sogar aus scheinbar trivialen Anfängerfragen entwickeln sich sehr oft hochinteressante, aufschlussreiche und ergiebige Diskussionen über Sonderfälle der deutschen Sprache. Das ist sehr positiv und für ein spannendes Leben im Forum unabdingbar. *Themenstarter dürfen jedoch nicht mit Informationen überhäuft werden*, mit denen sie nichts anfangen können. Bevor man mit dem Glasperlenspiel beginnt, sollte man sich versichern, dass die Frage des Themenstarters *ausreichend beantwortet wurde*, und zwar auf einem seinen Deutschkenntnissen* entsprechenden Niveau*.

Generell haben Antworten auf Deutsch* in der deutschen Hochsprache* zu erfolgen. Erläuterungen zu mundartlichen und regionalen Varianten sollten als solche klar gekennzeichnet werden.

____________________________
_Zur Entstehung dieses Fadens haben viele Mitglieder des Deutschforums beigetragen. Ein besonderer Dank geht an Kajjo, Cyanista, Whodunit, Gaer und j3st3r._


----------



## Jana337

In English

Das Forum ist *kein gratis Übersetzungs- und Korrekturdienst*. Übersetzungen und Korrekturen dürfen durchgeführt werden, insoweit der Umfang vernünftig ist und der Verwendungszweck den folgenden Richtlinien nicht widerspricht: 

Schülern und Studenten darf keine Hilfe angeboten werden, deren Natur und Umfang es ermöglichen, über *die wahren eigenen Leistungen und Fähigkeiten *hinwegzutäuschen und* unverdient gute Noten oder Bewertungen* zu erlangen. Das gleiche gilt für Berufseinsteiger, deren Bewerbungsschreiben oder Stipendienanträge es ermöglichen sollen, sich einen Eindruck über* die wirklichen Sprachfertigkeiten *der Bewerber zu verschaffen.​ 
Die Fragesteller sollen aufgefordert werden, *zunächst eigene Lösungen anzubieten *(Babelfish-Deutsch gilt selbstverständlich nicht als eigenständiger Versuch) *und konkrete Fragen zu stellen*. Die Hilfestellungen sind so zu gestalten, dass *die Fragesteller etwas lernen und aus eigener Leistung ihre Ergebnisse verbessern können*. Vorzugsweise sollte man *ganz allgemeine Hinweise geben* (z.B. auf die Wortfolge in Nebensätzen aufpassen, die Bildung des Passivs wiederholen usw.), *statt die Texte zu polieren*, so dass sie aussehen, als hätte sie ein Muttersprachler verfasst.​ 
Es ist *unkollegial*, eine Antwort zu geben, nachdem ein anderes Forumsmitglied seine Zweifel über die Zulässigkeit der Frage geäußert, den Themenstarter nach ihrem Zweck gefragt oder ihn zu einem eigenen Versuch aufgefordert hat.​ 
Personen, die konkrete Fragen stellen, aber *kein erkennbares, tieferes Interesse* an der deutschen Sprache haben, sollte man dagegen nicht zwingen, eine eigene Übersetzung abzugeben.​ 
Nach wie vor ist es natürlich erlaubt, Übersetzungen und andere Texte akribisch zu korrigieren, solange *keine Zweifel **darüber bestehen*, dass der Themenstarter seine Grammatikkenntnisse und den Stil aus eigener Initiative vervollkommnen will, ohne andere zu täuschen und ohne besser bewertet zu werden, als er es verdient.
____________________________​ 
_Zur Entstehung dieses Fadens haben viele Mitglieder des Deutschforums beigetragen. Ein besonderer Dank geht an Kajjo, Cyanista, Whodunit, Gaer und j3st3r._​


----------



## elroy

The German forum is a venue for discussions and questions about the German language. While all languages are permitted, *we prefer that you use German or English *whenever possible.

1. You may use other languages *sparingly* to help *answer a question*.

2. If the *thread starter* cannot follow a discussion in German, please post in English (or another language, if applicable). 

3. Please do not *overwhelm the thread starter* with too much information. Above all, make sure that the thread starter *has received an adequate and appropriate reply*.

4. As a rule, you should write in standard German. Clarifications of vernacular or regional variants should be marked as such.


----------



## elroy

The forum is not* a free translation and correction service*. You may provide translations and corrections sparingly and in accordance with the following guidelines:

1. Do not help students or applicants *misrepresent* *their abilities* or *receive undeservedly good grades or evaluations of linguistic proficiency*. 

2. If a thread starter does not* suggest his own solution* (of course, Babelfish German does not count as a genuine attempt) or *ask a specific question*, please ask him to do so before you answer. *Rather than just polishing text*, please offer *general hints* (for example, "watch out for the word order in subordinate clauses," "review the formation of the passive voice," etc.), in order to help learners *learn*.

3. Please *be respectful *and do not give an answer after another forum member has requested a genuine attempt or a specific question from the thread starter.

4. Those who ask specific questions but have not shown *a* *consistent interest in learning German* need not be asked to provide their own translation. 

5. You may correct translations and other texts only if *there is no doubt* that the thread starter is seeking to perfect his language skills and is not trying to be deceptive.​


----------



## berndf

Quoting previous posts/Zitieren anderer Beiträge

Please don't distort, "correct", comment or modify quotes within the frame. Please put reactions or corrections outside of the quote:
Zitate innerhalb des Rahmens bitte nicht verfälschen, "korrigieren", kommentieren oder anderweitig abändern. Antworten oder Korrekturen bitte außerhalb des Zitates anbringen:

Not/Nicht:


> abc def ghi
> Your reaction


 but/sondern:


> abc def ghi


Your reaction.​
Highlighting within the quote to facilitate referencing is acceptable.
Hervorhebungen im Zitat zur besseren Bezugnahme in der Antwort sind akzeptabel.

Shortening quotes is acceptable as long as it doesn't distort the content.
Verkürzungen von Zitaten sind akzeptabel, sofern sie nicht sinnentstellend sind.


----------

